# 15' in the air copper drain line repair



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

We had a schedule midnight copper drain line repair at the Water Tower Mall that lasted till 2:30 am in the morning


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Is that fernco your fix?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

A few more


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> Is that fernco your fix?


 
They had a company out there that claimed that they had fix the issue by using a fernco :laughing::laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

See the other pics now:thumbup: Nice work thats the way it should be done!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You used Oatey #5 flux didn't you? It looks like that due to how clean the solder joint is. For copper repairs, Oatey#5 is my all-time favorite.

The water-based flux tends to leave a greenish hue left over on the solder.

I would be asking my customer what chemicals and other substances they are throwing down the drain line.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Ecolab has some nasty chemicals used in kitchens.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> You used Oatey #5 flux didn't you? It looks like that due to how clean the solder joint is. For copper repairs, Oatey#5 is my all-time favorite.
> 
> The water-based flux tends to leave a greenish hue left over on the solder.
> 
> I would be asking my customer what chemicals and other substances they are throwing down the drain line.


 
Nope, i had a small 2 OZ Laco flux that i purchase with the material. What we do is, before we turn the water on we clean all the pipes with a dry rag.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

gum would of been cheaper.:whistling2:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> is that fernco your fix?


lmao!


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice work. I miss copper dwv as I am in the land of plastics now. 

I love the overnight jobs! no phone, nice fresh night air, no one bothering you!

But, on the other hand, weird things always happen at night! there is always one thing that goes wrong during the night that breaks the calmness!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Nice work man. I had to replace this urinal drain a few weeks ago. Was at a customers doin something else and went to take a leak and heard the water pour into the block chase. I just went back with pvc. Pretty nasty! You know this thing was leaking for a long time.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> Nice work man. I had to replace this urinal drain a few weeks ago. Was at a customers doin something else and went to take a leak and heard the water pour into the block chase. I just went back with pvc. Pretty nasty! You know this thing was leaking for a long time.


 
WOW, i'm sure that smelled pretty bad


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Nice work. I miss copper dwv as I am in the land of plastics now.
> 
> I love the overnight jobs! no phone, nice fresh night air, no one bothering you!
> 
> But, on the other hand, weird things always happen at night! there is always one thing that goes wrong during the night that breaks the calmness!


 
The hardest part of the job was actually going to it after a long hard 8 hour day:yes::yes: What made the job easy was the scissor lift that we rented... worth every penny!!!!!!!!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's some nice art work, nice account..


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

What was wrong with the fernco. Lol.


----------

